# Organic Cotton



## StingRay999 (1/3/15)

Hey everyone. I found some organic cotton at a local store and I was wondering if anyone is familiar with the brand or have tried it before. I have attached a picture.


----------



## StingRay999 (3/3/15)

For interest sake, I have been using the above cotton since Sunday in my Subtank. Compared to the Japanese cotton I have been using, it delivers a kind of cleaner, purer taste. On an absorption level it is pretty much the same as the Japanese cotton. The density is a bit higher than the Japanese cotton but nothing that a bit of thinning does not fix. According to the website the cotton is bleached with Hydrogen Peroxide as can be expected for organic cotton. Price wise I paid R69 for the bag and it contains a continues sheet 100mm wide, 800mm long and 15mm thick.

I will keep on using it for a while and see how it goes, but I think I may use this instead of the Japanese cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BigAnt (3/3/15)

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## FireFly (3/3/15)

Bleached?
Thought that was bad?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (3/3/15)

did some reading before I started out with RDA's way back, and according to the research then, just plain pure organic cotton was preferred, not boiled, not bleached nothing... so don't know about this...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StingRay999 (3/3/15)

FireFly said:


> Bleached?
> Thought that was bad?





JW Flynn said:


> did some reading before I started out with RDA's way back, and according to the research then, just plain pure organic cotton was preferred, not boiled, not bleached nothing... so don't know about this...



Thanks for the heads up. I was not aware that the whitening of organic cotton was just as bad as regular cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (3/3/15)

@StingRay999 I just use the organic cotton balls you get from DisChem... havent had an issue yet. also, 6 months in and i havent even dented the bag it came in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

